# darwin sur pc



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

Quelqu'un a installer darwin sur PC ? Si oui, pourrait-il me dire la métode à suivre, s'il faut graver l'image ou pas ? Parce qu'avant de dl le fichier j'aimerai savoir un peu. Faut-il une machine spéciale, sur un portable ça marche ? Combien de place sur le dd, combien de partition ? etc... Merci bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

voila les specifs que ta machine doit respecter ainsi que la procedure d'installation:
http://www.opensource.apple.com/projects/darwin/1.4/x86_install_notes.txt 

je l'ai pas fait


----------



## simon (1 Novembre 2001)

Et voilà un pseudo tutorial trouvé sur Darwinfo.org
Avec au sommaire, niveau du portage et installation...mais je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut j'ai pas lu et de toute facon j'ai pas de PC pour faire ça alors...


----------

